# The Ant Brag Thread: high AR / low CR



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Post 'em if you got 'em! Let's see who the Uber People King of the ants is! Focus on high acceptance rate and low cancellation rate.










I'm so anty
You already know!
I'm in the safe lane
From Middleton to Cottage Grove.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

No shame uber 🐜... my cancelation is at 49% lmao 😂


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Post 'em if you got 'em! Let's see who the Uber People King of the ants is! Focus on high acceptance rate and low cancellation rate.
> 
> View attachment 386816
> 
> ...


Are you aware that there is medications that'll help solve your delusions


----------



## charger91 (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

All this got me was deactivated.......


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> No shame uber &#128028;... my cancelation is at 49% lmao &#128514;


You rock! I'll just say mine is in double digits.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

This is from a while back.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm a Bad Badger who is still deactivated over my Halloween prank so I won't post mine...
🦡🎃


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I'm a Bad Badger who is still deactivated over my Halloween prank so I won't post mine...
> &#129441;&#127875;


What was the prank? Did you follow SadUber and put a rat in your car?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> What was the prank? Did you follow SadUber and put a rat in your car?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/if-dressing-up-for-halloween.359577/#post-5533623


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/if-dressing-up-for-halloween.359577/#post-5533623


I forgot about that. I guess I thought, at the time, It was just temporary because of the selfie. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I forgot about that. I guess I thought, at the time, It was just temporary because of the selfie. Thanks for the link.


All I have to do is go down to the Hub and show them in person it's me. I will, before the end of the year. I have Lyft, and my day job so....

But I will get it straightened out.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I'm a Bad Badger who is still deactivated over my Halloween prank so I won't post mine...
> &#129441;&#127875;


Tsk, tsk, tsk, you are a bad bad girl, I'm so proud of you &#128077;&#127996;



Lissetti said:


> All I have to do is go down to the Hub and show them in person it's me. I will, before the end of the year. I have Lyft, and my day job so....
> 
> But I will get it straightened out.


WOW, you've been reduced to slavery going to Lyft, 10 demerit for you &#128576;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Tsk, tsk, tsk, you are a bad bad girl, I'm so proud of you &#128077;&#127996;
> 
> 
> WOW, you've been reduced to slavery going to Lyft, 10 demerit for you &#128576;


Nah, my day job is over 20 miles from my home one way. Makes sense to me to sometimes turn on an app to and from work. That way I make around $80./$120. for my commute. It's not a guarantee. If I dont get any requests going my way I just drive to work, but after, I head to the Microsoft Executive buildings and pick up airport bound pax, since I live in that direction.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Nah, my day job is over 20 miles from my home one way. Makes sense to me to sometimes turn on an app to and from work. That way I make around $80./$120. for my commute. It's not a guarantee. If I dont get any requests going my way I just drive to work, but after, I head to the Microsoft Executive buildings and pick up airport bound pax, since I live in that direction.


My future sugar mama &#129395;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm curious how many of you guys with the super stats are doing it to maintain Uber Pro status (to see trip direction etc) or were you keeping such stats even before that?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I'm curious how many of you guys with the super stats are doing it to maintain Uber Pro status (to see trip direction etc) or were you keeping such stats even before that?


My AR was very high (90%) before Uber Pro was rolled out, simply because pings are few and far between most of the time, AND few pax are truly problematic IN MY MARKET. My CR was maybe 5 to 10 per cent, so yes, I have kept that down to maintain Uber Pro status.

I think I had 90 and 10 as mental benchmarks before Uber Pro was rolled out.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'd also like to point out that I use "go offline" quite frequently, which allows me to choose WHEN and WHERE I drive, thus reducing risk (although admittedly it's not all that brilliant because Madison pax are pretty easy). I suspect most people have low AR and high CR because they leave the app(s) on, and don't use the "do not accept new requests" feature.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I'm curious how many of you guys with the super stats are doing it to maintain Uber Pro status (to see trip direction etc) or were you keeping such stats even before that?


I went against everyone in my local forum and maintained really high marks for more than 1.5 years. It was really just so I could tell my mom that I did something good and so she would be proud of me. Honestly.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I haven't taken a pax since 9/16/19 when they ended the multiplier surge in my market. When they had the multiplier surge I made a lot of money thru years of experience knowing when and where to stage for maximum surge rides. To follow that strategy required most offers to be declined until the "right" ones came in. Made a lot of money and only had around a 17-25% AR.

Now, without the multiplier surge that strategy doesn't make sense anymore. Either does driving pax at base rates when you can make the same driving a pizza :biggrin: and as @tohunt4me always says, a pizza won't throw up in your car!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I'm curious how many of you guys with the super stats are doing it to maintain Uber Pro status (to see trip direction etc) or were you keeping such stats even before that?


Stats, if you were keeping track of your stats driving for uber/Lyft you had way too much time sitting around waiting for pings


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> My AR was very high (90%) before Uber Pro was rolled out, simply because pings are few and far between most of the time, AND few pax are truly problematic IN MY MARKET. My CR was maybe 5 to 10 per cent, so yes, I have kept that down to maintain Uber Pro status.
> 
> I think I had 90 and 10 as mental benchmarks before Uber Pro was rolled out.


My market has a very broad demographic. Within 10 miles each way, there are neighbourhoods ranging from super rich to ghetto, and everything in between. From the perspective of tips and ratings, I tend to do better in the working/middle class suburbs than the areas at either extreme (I know that may be my own subjective experience). So that probably accounts for my low acceptance rate. As I try not to get dragged into other areas.

TBH a good chunk of my cancellations come from the way the new app works, with the ping overlay (at least on my phone). Often times, I'll be typing or scrolling, and the ping overlay pops up. And bam, I just accepted a 4.35 pax at a supermarket 8 miles away.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The winner of the lowest AR and highest CR would have a lot more swag. Hans Gruber posted a screenshot of an AR of 1% and was instantly my hero.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> The winner of the lowest AR and highest CR would have a lot more swag. Hans Gruber posted an AR of 1% and was instantly my hero.


1% isn't that already more work declining than taking rides? :biggrin:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> 1% isn't that already more work declining than taking rides? :biggrin:


Idk. I haven't tried going that low personally.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Look at this freakin baller I rode with this morning.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Look at this freakin baller I rode with this morning.


I like the fact that he's passed a multi-step safety screen.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Yea I must say that I felt very safe... Maybe even a little too safe. Ya know what I mean?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

My AR & Cancels are through the roof. However I currently maintain a 4.98 rating despite my shitty attitude which may surprise many of you, but there’s no secret as to why; my vehicles are nice rides (I only offer X) and my driving & navigating skills are superb. I also trust my gut instinct to cancel on bullshit before the bullshit begins, hence the high cancel rate. But by canceling on potential bullshit, you can easily eliminate those paxholes who thrive on destroying your rating and filing bullshit complaints. I don’t have to give away free water & mints to maintain a high-rating, nor do I receive free Subway cookies due to my crappy AR & Cancels, and that suits me just fine. I roll on my time and my terms.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I haven't taken a pax since 9/16/19 when they ended the multiplier surge in my market. When they had the multiplier surge I made a lot of money thru years of experience knowing when and where to stage for maximum surge rides. To follow that strategy required most offers to be declined until the "right" ones came in. Made a lot of money and only had around a 17-25% AR.
> 
> Now, without the multiplier surge that strategy doesn't make sense anymore. Either does driving pax at base rates when you can make the same driving a pizza :biggrin: and as @tohunt4me always says, a pizza won't throw up in your car!


Delivering pizza isn't as flexible.



Uber's Guber said:


> My AR & Cancels are through the roof. However I currently maintain a 4.98 rating despite my shitty attitude which may surprise many of you, but there's no secret as to why; my vehicles are nice rides (I only offer X) and my driving & navigating skills are superb. I also trust my gut instinct to cancel on bullshit before the bullshit begins, hence the high cancel rate. But by canceling on potential bullshit, you can easily eliminate those paxholes who thrive on destroying your rating and filing bullshit complaints. I don't have to give away free water & mints to maintain a high-rating, nor do I receive free Subway cookies due to my crappy AR & Cancels, and that suits me just fine. I roll on my time and my terms.


Yes I agree. I'd still be at 4.98 if I had canceled, or declined, the 3 recent trips (this fall) which earned me 1*'s. However 2 of them were surge and I wanted the money more than a sky-high rating. I also like Uber Pro.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The dude I rode with had every freakin amenity there is. I mean Kleenex and hand sanitizer and starbursts. I rubbed some hand sanitizer on my junk before exiting the vehicle.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I went against everyone in my local forum and maintained really high marks for more than 1.5 years. It was really just so I could tell my mom that I did something good and so she would be proud of me. Honestly.


Most of us are proud of you too
@IanRichardMarkham
The ones that aren't proud are jealous!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'd still be at 4.98 if I had canceled, or declined, the 3 recent trips (this fall) which earned me 1*'s.


I'm confused. So many on this site talk about how ratings don't matter, but then they say they have a 4.97 or 4.98 rating.

To me, ratings don't matter. Yet you're still talking about one's you received and why you're not at a 4.98. You're going to be like a pax this week who is younger than me and had a stroke in his mid 40s. His doctors think it was caused by stress.

I know I do a good job, but my ratings aren't so high as many. I'm in the low 4.9s range. I go by my tips and how people thank me for the great ride. Whatever job I do, I do my best, even if I were cleaning toilets. Yet, I'm not going to stress over something so inconsequential. There are more important things to focus on than ratings.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Delivering pizza isn't as flexible.


It is on DD/GH. Pizza is a metaphor for all food.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why for??....


When you live a sedentary lifestyle you must be careful of the areas of your body where skin touches other skin because a fungus can develop.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I'm confused. So many on this site talk about how ratings don't matter, but then they say they have a 4.97 or 4.98 rating.
> 
> To me, ratings don't matter. Yet you're still talking about one's you received and why you're not at a 4.98. You're going to be like a pax this week who is younger than me and had a stroke in his mid 40s. His doctors think it was caused by stress.
> 
> I know I do a good job, but my ratings aren't so high as many. I'm in the low 4.9s range. I go by my tips and how people thank me for the great ride. Whatever job I do, I do my best, even if I were cleaning toilets. Yet, I'm not going to stress over something so inconsequential. There are more important things to focus on than ratings.


I still like to have high ratings; it's like a video game to me. Believe me, I don't stress about much of anything Uber related...it's a very relaxing hobby compared to my day job. If Uber stressed me out, I wouldn't do it.

Yes I am stressed at my day job, and yes there are health risks, although given my ethnic heritage (potentially) it's kind of natural. Someone has to provide for the family. This is the lifestyle I've chosen.

Edit:. I can't think of anything more stressful than not being able to pay my bills. Any work related stress pales in comparison to the thought of being fired or laid off. That's why my eyes pop open at 2:30 am even on days when I'm not getting up to drive.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I still like to have high ratings; it's like a video game to me. Believe me, I don't stress about much of anything Uber related...it's a very relaxing hobby compared to my day job. If Uber stressed me out, I wouldn't do it.


That's good you take pride in your ratings and find Uber a relaxing hobby. Everyone needs a hobby. And I know what being laid-off feels like; it's not fun.

If ratings were a video game to me, it would be like Pong. The ball goes back and forth, just like ratings.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The dude I rode with had every freakin amenity there is. I mean Kleenex and hand sanitizer and starbursts. I rubbed some hand sanitizer on my junk before exiting the vehicle.


Really, did you bend him over &#128541;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

While my ratings always hover between 4.85 to 4.92 ( I suffer no entitled fools and body dumps at bus stops are my thang) I will say that I have definitely noticed that when my ratings are higher, I get more frequent and profitable rides. When my ratings drop to the lower end, I get an endless parade of shit show rides, a couple of good ones thrown in, with longer wait times in between, so maybe there's something more than just status for maintaining a higher rating. Its seems profit is also a benefit.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> While my ratings always hover between 4.85 to 4.92 ( I suffer no entitled fools and body dumps at bus stops are my thang) I will say that I have definitely noticed that when my ratings are higher, I get more frequent and profitable rides. When my ratings drop to the lower end, I get an endless parade of shit show rides, a couple of good ones thrown in, with longer wait times in between, so maybe there's something more than just status for maintaining a higher rating. Its seems profit is also a benefit.


If you're fluctuating between 4.85and 4.92 then you're definitely driving assholes around way too much.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> While my ratings always hover between 4.85 to 4.92 ( I suffer no entitled fools and body dumps at bus stops are my thang) I will say that I have definitely noticed that when my ratings are higher, I get more frequent and profitable rides. When my ratings drop to the lower end, I get an endless parade of shit show rides, a couple of good ones thrown in, with longer wait times in between, so maybe there's something more than just status for maintaining a higher rating. Its seems profit is also a benefit.


No really the quote above really sets straight a lot endless discussion that I read in their entirety on these forums.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> If you're fluctuating between 4.85and 4.92 then you're definitely driving assholes around way too much.


True, but I live in Seattle where there is this huge dynamic of tech HQ's and HQ2's. 25 year olds making $180k and up. Then, there's the service industry. There is no middle class. So, many of my low ratings came from Brogrammers from Amazon and Facebook because I wouldn't do a U-turn on the street for them, wouldn't speed to make that light turning red (with a red light camera) wouldn't let 6 get in my 5 seater, wouldn't let red cups in, won't let them smoke in my car, and wouldn't go offline so I could come party with them, and won't stop at Taco Bell.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Just your everyday &#128028;. Guber tries too send me on some crap rides. No thanks.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> True, but I live in Seattle where there is this huge dynamic of tech HQ's and HQ2's. 25 year olds making $180k and up. Then, there's the service industry. There is no middle class. So, many of my low ratings came from Brogrammers from Amazon and Facebook because I wouldn't do a U-turn on the street for them, wouldn't speed to make that light turning red (with a red light camera) wouldn't let 6 get in my 5 seater, wouldn't let red cups in, won't let them smoke in my car, and wouldn't go offline so I could come party with them, and won't stop at Taco Bell.


Do what I do, just tell them you know where all the dump sites are to dispose of bodies and you know where they live and work, instant 5 stars.

I've actually told some pax this and they never rated me &#128514;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> The winner of the lowest AR and highest CR would have a lot more swag. Hans Gruber posted a screenshot of an AR of 1% and was instantly my hero.


You've met your king, now meet your queen. The Wolf of Seattle.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-cancel-rate.307264/page-2#post-4690097
https://uberpeople.net/threads/car-mageddon.303115/#post-4620570


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> You've met your king, now meet your queen. The Wolf of Seattle.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-cancel-rate.307264/page-2#post-4690097
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/car-mageddon.303115/#post-4620570


Come down to West Central Florida and drive, you'll appreciate driving in Seattle


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Post 'em if you got 'em! Let's see who the Uber People King of the ants is! Focus on high acceptance rate and low cancellation rate.
> 
> View attachment 386816
> 
> ...


The KING&#128526;


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> The KING&#128526;
> View attachment 387450


&#127898;&#127899;&#127897;_Gangstas, make the, world, go, round&#127911;&#127932;_


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> &#127898;&#127899;&#127897;_Gangstas, make the, world, go, round&#127911;&#127932;_


Damn it feels good to be a gangsta'!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I'm confused. So many on this site talk about how ratings don't matter, but then they say they have a 4.97 or 4.98 rating.


I'd like to further elaborate on my 4.98 rating -- my willingness & readiness to reject pings and cancel on gut instinct isn't a tactic to maintain a high rating. My high rating is a byproduct due to my willingness & readiness to reject pings and cancel on gut instinct, because peace-of-mind is my top priority.
Ratings really don't matter, because my 4.98 rating offers me no more protection than a driver with a 4.8 rating; we both can be suddenly deactivated due to a single bullshit customer complaint.
I also noticed that ratings don't matter because when I previously sat on lower ratings, my ability to receive pings were no different than when I maintain high ratings.
The main difference I noticed has been my elevated comfort zone because I avoid ghettos & drinking districts. My well-being takes priority over surge & free cookies.
I understand that some drivers are trying to grind out a full-time living doing this shit, and that means accepting the risk of driving ghettos & drinking districts. This is a rough position to be in, not because their rating will likely hover in the 4.8's versus the 4.9's but because this full-time driver is at higher risk to lose life & limb, or instantly lose every badge, star, and free-cookie offers due to a bullshit complaint that leads to sudden deactivation.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I rubbed some hand sanitizer on my junk before exiting the vehicle.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 387481


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> we both can be suddenly deactivated due to a single bullshit customer complaint.


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm getting rid of my Uber diamond just so I can stop them nagging me to eat sh*t subway


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Bragging about AR? Sure. Here.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> While my ratings always hover between 4.85 to 4.92 ( I suffer no entitled fools and body dumps at bus stops are my thang) I will say that I have definitely noticed that when my ratings are higher, I get more frequent and profitable rides. When my ratings drop to the lower end, I get an endless parade of shit show rides, a couple of good ones thrown in, with longer wait times in between, so maybe there's something more than just status for maintaining a higher rating. Its seems profit is also a benefit.


Nobody wants to mess with the honey badger!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nobody wants to mess with the honey badger!


...A badger, badger
Badger, badger, badger
Badger, badger, badger
Badger, badger, badger

A snake, a snake
Snaaake! A snaaaake
Oooh, it's a snake...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> You've met your king, now meet your queen. The Wolf of Seattle.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-cancel-rate.307264/page-2#post-4690097
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/car-mageddon.303115/#post-4620570


I saw Kanye in there lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Bragging about AR? Sure. Here.
> 
> View attachment 387546


Same &#128513;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Right now my Uber acceptance/cancel is flawless.

my rating is a little low however, but no 1 stars at all.

















yes I'm averaging all of 2 1/4 trips a month.

shocked it's that many lol.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Tried uploading my real photo again 30 minutes ago.

Nope!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'd like to further elaborate on my 4.98 rating -- my willingness & readiness to reject pings and cancel on gut instinct isn't a tactic to maintain a high rating. My high rating is a byproduct due to my willingness & readiness to reject pings and cancel on gut instinct, because peace-of-mind is my top priority.
> Ratings really don't matter, because my 4.98 rating offers me no more protection than a driver with a 4.8 rating; we both can be suddenly deactivated due to a single bullshit customer complaint.
> I also noticed that ratings don't matter because when I previously sat on lower ratings, my ability to receive pings were no different than when I maintain high ratings.
> The main difference I noticed has been my elevated comfort zone because I avoid ghettos & drinking districts. My well-being takes priority over surge & free cookies.
> I understand that some drivers are trying to grind out a full-time living doing this shit, and that means accepting the risk of driving ghettos & drinking districts. This is a rough position to be in, not because their rating will likely hover in the 4.8's versus the 4.9's but because this full-time driver is at higher risk to lose life & limb, or instantly lose every badge, star, and free-cookie offers due to a bullshit complaint that leads to sudden deactivation.


Thanks for the detailed response. If I avoided the drinking district, my pay would be way down. Everything here is centered around drinking.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Right now my Uber acceptance/cancel is flawless.
> 
> my rating is a little low however, but no 1 stars at all.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of trips you've done in 7 mo's. &#128512;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm a bad boy...










@Lissetti this is how I do all my selfies.










Now if I don't flip them the bird I'm worried Rohit won't think it's me.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

My rates were at astonishingly irresponsible levels after the night before thanksgiving when I was forced into the suburbs.

I was embarrassed to call myself an Uber Pro Diamond driver. I was ready to call Rohit and apologize profusely and ask that they revoke my free subway 6in edible ***** offer as punishment for my actions. .

Thankfully they are getting back to more acceptable levels now (thank Jesus for express pool!!! 😍). I'm sitting at 88AR 4C.

I can look at myself in the mirror again.


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## 191319 (Dec 12, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Post 'em if you got 'em! Let's see who the Uber People King of the ants is! Focus on high acceptance rate and low cancellation rate.
> 
> View attachment 386816
> 
> ...





MadTownUberD said:


> Post 'em if you got 'em! Let's see who the Uber People King of the ants is! Focus on high acceptance rate and low cancellation rate.
> 
> View attachment 386816
> 
> ...


First time posting, long time lurker.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I am honored and humbled that your first post is in this thread, Good Sir!

Hey, over the last day or so, some of my Declined trip requests fell off...thus increasing my AR!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> No shame uber &#128028;... my cancelation is at 49% lmao &#128514;


In Seattle market you would have been booted 40 points ago.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Here's mine


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> I was ready to call Rohit and apologize profusely and ask that they revoke my free subway 6in edible ***** offer as punishment for my actions. .
> 
> Thankfully they are getting back to more acceptable levels now (thank Jesus for express pool!!! &#128525. I'm sitting at 88AR 4C.
> 
> I can look at myself in the mirror again.


You have motivated me to call Rohit and beg for forgiveness for not accepting every ride and cancelling on people who are so drunk they can't walk.

And, I think I'll suggest to add pool in my city. I'd like to be able to look at myself in the mirror again without feeling embarrassed that I'm just a Gold driver because of my cancellation rate. If I can get Diamond again, at least I'd get a sub instead of just a cookie.


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> While my ratings always hover between 4.85 to 4.92 ( I suffer no entitled fools and body dumps at bus stops are my thang) I will say that I have definitely noticed that when my ratings are higher, I get more frequent and profitable rides. When my ratings drop to the lower end, I get an endless parade of shit show rides, a couple of good ones thrown in, with longer wait times in between, so maybe there's something more than just status for maintaining a higher rating. Its seems profit is also a benefit.


that seems to tie-in with the DriverAllocation algorithm that is published on this forum (can't remember where tho' ....) - there's bazillion parameters evaluated when assigning rides to drivers. I know that a low AR will curtail your ability to earn ..... by not sending enough requests for you climb up outta the AR hole. Use to think it was all about Rating Index ... since disproved. .... & as for 'requests sent to nearest driver ....' U BS - I had a pax SITTING IN FRONT - NEXT TO ME!! who decided he wanted another trip AFTER I had closed, so I said 'submit request - I should get it' ... but I didn't (ps: that was 2 years ago before I wised up !!)


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

BritSilverFox said:


> that seems to tie-in with the DriverAllocation algorithm that is published on this forum (can't remember where tho' ....) - there's bazillion parameters evaluated when assigning rides to drivers. I know that a low AR will curtail your ability to earn ..... by not sending enough requests for you climb up outta the AR hole. Use to think it was all about Rating Index ... since disproved. .... & as for 'requests sent to nearest driver ....' U BS - I had a pax SITTING IN FRONT - NEXT TO ME!! who decided he wanted another trip AFTER I had closed, so I said 'submit request - I should get it' ... but I didn't (ps: that was 2 years ago before I wised up !!)


Its true. When my ratings are higher I can drive onto a tech campus and will get a request within 4 minutes whiile other drivers have already been sitting there camped out for a long time with no pings.
I've figured out the higher my ratings, the more high profile riders I get.

I just have to stop working the crap hours and crap areas to get my ratings up. During the week when I do business commuters everything is fine. It's when I work Friday and Saturday nights and events with surge my ratings tank.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ant City, USA


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

This could be the lowest my cancel rate has ever been!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Its true. When my ratings are higher I can drive onto a tech campus and will get a request within 4 minutes whiile other drivers have already been sitting there camped out for a long time with no pings.
> I've figured out the higher my ratings, the more high profile riders I get.
> 
> I just have to stop working the crap hours and crap areas to get my ratings up. During the week when I do business commuters everything is fine. It's when I work Friday and Saturday nights and events with surge my ratings tank.


Wear that Santa outfit when you're driving and I'll bet your ratings will go through the roof. &#129322;&#128539;&#129322;&#129303;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

I’m up 14%. Blasphemous. I’ll get that down to single digits by Sunday


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seamus said:


> most offers to be declined until the "right" ones came in.


It's all about the money


----------

